# SUCHE: Mitarbeiter



## Redheads (12 November 2010)

Hallo,

wir suchen für unser Team Verstärkung im Großraum Erlangen / Nürnberg - und zwar kompetente Mitarbeiter im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik (SIMATIC S7 / WinCC / PCS7 / ...) u.a. für den Service, die Störungsanalyse und Inbetriebsetzung größerer Anlagen.

Interessiert?

Weitere Informationen, Firmenportrait: www.red-head-s.de
oder gerne auch direkt: gerhard.gossrau(a)red-head-s.de


----------

